# Browning Challenger Magazines



## gwk

I have a '68 model Challenger. I'm having trouble finding a good aftermarket mag. Any suggestions?


----------



## Morgo

I'd keep an eye on the used market for original browning mags as the aftermarket mags for these brownings (challenger, medalist etc) don't tend to work all that well.


----------



## gwk

Yes- I have had problems with aftermarket mags. Bought a couple from gunclips. One works fine the other has problems. The bullets hang up inside the mag. I have been watching for used ones but they are very scarce. And when you find one they want an arm and both legs. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mactex

Check out the Browning section of the Rimfire Central Board. They have some very informative info and users there on the Challenger series.


----------



## gwk

Thanks- I'll take a look.


----------

